# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Atlas Awards 2020 :  Most creative map

## ChickPea

*PLEASE READ BEFORE YOU NOMINATE!*

This category is for maps that show unusual themes, or were created using unusual materials. A map showing an island archipelago created by gluing macaroni noodles to a poster board would be nominated in this category, as would a map showing the anatomy of a dragon or the inside of a mad god's brain. Basically, this category is for maps that made you sit back and say, "Wow, I would have NEVER thought to make a map using these materials or showing this theme!"


*INSTRUCTIONS FOR NOMINATING IN THIS THREAD:*

1. Read the paragraph above.
2. Visit the 2019 Eligible Maps.
3. Post your nomination. When you do so, please include a link to the thread the map is in, NOT just a link to the map itself. You can go right to each map's thread by clicking on the title text below the picture. This will save the CLs much time and agony when creating the polls.
4. You are allowed ONE nomination per category, and you cannot nominate one of your own maps. Any further nominations past your first will be removed by the CLs.
5. Remember that you CAN nominate the same map in another category, if appropriate. For example, you can nominate your choice for Best Regional Map in Best Overall Map also (if no one else has done so first).
6. Duplicate nominations will be removed, so read through the previous nominations before you post.
7. Please do not post anything else in this thread but your nomination; save all other conversation for the main discussion thread.

----------


## Jerron

Let me begin by stating the obvious: 
The Cartographers' Guild Map by MistyBeee https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...138#post411138

----------


## - JO -

The last charge of the Thurmatages, by Tenia https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...560#post397560

(that catergory is not an easy one...  I hope the map I nominate falls within the criteria)

----------


## arsheesh

A comprehensive view of the City of Argona – By Ilanthar 
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...802#post397802

----------


## ThomasR

Journey of the Sarune [intro], by J.Edward
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...806#post403806

----------


## Domino44

Orbis Ringworld ( January 2019 Mapping Challenge submission ), Naima
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...013#post392013

----------


## ChickPea

The Beauty and the Beast, by MistyBeee
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...440#post397440

----------


## Ilanthar

West Prien by Pomb
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...623#post405623

----------


## QED42

Esper Star Map by Jerron https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...568#post392568

----------


## Bogie

KC Outpost Nr 09020317 by - JO - https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...646#post397646

----------

